# Homeschooling. ? ? ? ? ? ?



## sandunashan (Jun 28, 2015)

I really wanna get home schooled, my parents and I have talked about it, and they wanted me to do research on it. but, my question is; who do you tell, ? how do you start home schooling? is there like a certin number you have to call, or website? by the way; i'm in 7th grade.. if I was gonna do it, I would probably want to start it in 8th grade, because this year is almost basically over 
thanksinadvance


----------



## ankush28 (Jun 28, 2015)

Don't. It's too late now! (Homeschooling from 8th grade? Doesn't sound much efficient to me)


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Sep 3, 2015)

Home schooling depends a LOT on your parents. However, you are pretty old, 7th grade so approx 12-13yr old. You should have started earlier, because early home schooling, under good parental care(and money power) can make you race ahead of those average joes. *Usually parents are the one who decides if homeschooling is the way to go, because its success depends almost entirely on them. 
*There is no registration or formal criteria or procedures for home schooling. You study at home, and apply for examinations.

 Most of the brilliant students in my school were "home schooled". Ask me how thats possible? Well, they barely came to class, and they had tution at their home with parents spending 20,000 to 30,000 per subject. *Fun part: Those tutors are usually the child's school teachers*. Since they were brilliant, and their parents are rich ppl or high class officials, the school management didnt bother about pety issues like attendance. My batch's topper in Commerce scored 94.6% in Commerce Class XII. I NEVER SAW HIS FACE... EVER.. and he was my CLASSMATE.

For your Matriculation and Post Metric certificates you can apply at National Institute of Open School.

PS. I am gonna home school all my kids. My kids are gonna be the next Sheldon Cooper.


----------

